

Möbius loop music box - infinity
http://vihart.com/musicbox/

======
aidenn0
Okay, the engineer in me wants to add a timing track and run this with motors,
I get an RSI just watching them crank those things.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted seven months ago - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1290367> \-
and sank without trace. Will it fare better this time?

~~~
infinity
I hope so, I really enjoyed the idea. Many interesting things get lost on
hacker news ...

------
kroger
This is pretty neat. There's also a nice video of Bach's Canon #1 from the
Musical Offering on a Möbius Strip: (around 1:45)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUHQ2ybTejU>

------
defroost
That is really great. As a musician, and a programmer, I would like to how you
would make that. Seems like you would go through a ton of Mobius strips
getting the arrangement just right.

